# Wo wohnen in Regensburg



## 2Burgen (29. November 2010)

Hi,
ich werde im Februar nach Regensburg ziehen. Da ich mich dort nicht wirklich auskenne, wäre es nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet wo es schön zu wohnen ist und auch der Weg zu den Trails nicht so weit ist.
Arbeiten werde ich bei Burgweinting und ich suche für den Anfang was kleines als Zweitwohnsitz. Wenn da jemand weiterhelfen kann soll es auch nicht Schaden.

Danke für die Hilfe, 2Burgen.


----------



## 2Burgen (1. Dezember 2010)

Hat niemand Lust zu helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockmann (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo bald Neu-Regensburger.....

Ich weiss ja nicht wie genau Du Regensburg bereits kennst.....aber die
Megastadt ist´s nun wirklich nicht.
Die Entfernung zu den Trails wird wahrscheinlich nicht Dein Wohnviertel ausmachen. Mit dem Rad bist Du in ca 20 Minuten durch die komplette Stadt gefahren.
Trails gibts hier genügend und das rundherum.

Grüsse vom Flo (Neutraubling)


----------



## 2Burgen (2. Dezember 2010)

Danke, das ist ja schonmal ein Anfang. ISt der West oder der Osten besser zum MTB fahren?


----------



## Alexspeed (2. Dezember 2010)

Würd ich jetzt auch gern mal wissen!!!

Persönlich würd ich in die Richtung des Geiskopfes ziehen, da ich wohl fast jedes Wochenende in diese Richtung fahren dürfte.
Aber auch nach der Arbeit würd ich gern ein paar Trails shredden, die nicht so weit weg sind. In welcher Himmelsrichtung gibts die Schöneren Trail und mehr Höhenmeter???

Danke


----------



## flockmann (3. Dezember 2010)

Höhenmeter ist in Regensburg eher das Problem..... da hier die Berge nicht allzuhoch sind gibts nun mal nicht mehr als ca 300 Hm am Stück.
Da muss man schon öfters auch mal wieder runter um wieder hochtreten zu können....
Persöhnlich finde ich die Strecken westlich schöner...kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich ja östlich wohne und da schon so ziemlich alles abgefahren habe...(Keilberg, Hohe Linie, Otterbachtal uswusw)
Im Westen gehts dann eher in Richtung BadAbbach Kehlheim Schwarze Laaber. Sollte also für jeden Geschmack was zu finden sein. Nur DH Strecken sind eher Mangelware, auch wahrscheinlich wegen der fehlenden Hm. 
Was für ein Typ MTBler bist Du denn, bzw was willst Du denn fahren?? Wäre ja auch gut zu wissen...
Grüsse Flo


----------



## kovske (3. Dezember 2010)

flockmann schrieb:


> Höhenmeter ist in Regensburg eher das Problem..... da hier die Berge nicht allzuhoch sind gibts nun mal nicht mehr als ca 300 Hm am Stück.
> 
> 
> 300Hm am Stück in Regensburg?? Hab ich die letzten Jahre irgendeinen Berg übersehen


----------



## 2Burgen (3. Dezember 2010)

Da ich aus dem odenwald komme und man dort auch "nur" Berge zwischen 200 und 500 hm hat wird das nicht das Problem sein. Außerdem ist meine fahre ich gerne sowohl hoch als auch runter schnell. Bin also eher der CC bzw. Marathon fahrer.

Klingt so als ob ich dort Spaß haben könnte. In München gibt es ja immer nur 50 hm am Stück ...


----------



## Alexspeed (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja 300Hm ist doch schon mal ganz gut um auch ein Paar technische Trails zu finden, oder gibts nix steiles?
Ich fahre viel DH, und wenn ich mal keine Zeit hab dann halt Touren mit nem Hardtail, aber da auch am liebsten DH runter wenn einer in der Nähe ist oder über schöne LAndschaften hinweg.


----------



## LeonF (3. Dezember 2010)

also steil und technisch gibt schon ein bisschen, aber das ist eher kurz und naturgeschützt und wer da runter"downhillt" , dem sollte der kopf abgerissen werden... 
ansonsten ist man meistens so schnell wie man treten kann 

aber es ist doch schon ganz nett hier in der gegend und es gibt genug trails zum entdecken  . man muss halt rücksicht nehmen, aber das kennt man ja. man kann sich auch bergauf ganz gut kaputtfahren, wenn man will  . i
ich persönlich finds ja im westen schöner, aber ich kenn mich im osten auch nicht so gut aus. Wohngebietmässig find ich die Altstadt ganz nett. man muss sich nr an den kneipenlärm gewöhnen und es ist recht teuer. schön ist es auch im inneren und äußeren westen und in prüfening. da isses auch zu trails nicht weit... viel spaß in regensburg! ist echt eine schöne Stadt


----------



## H.B.O (3. Dezember 2010)

eigentlich gibts außer im süden überall trails, die meisten wohl aber im westen. prüfening ist sicher nicht verkehrt.

ach ja 300 hm am stück hat nicht mal der gk, regensburg sins meist eher 100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockmann (4. Dezember 2010)

....naja gut das mit den ca 300 Hm ist wohl meistens weniger.....
aber die Donau liegt ca 300m über NN und alles in Richtung Bernhardswald und Co
wie Bruckhäusel, Aschenbrennermarter, Steinbuckel gehen schon ca an die 600m über NN zumindest nach GPSIES und auch nach Sigma.....
Wobei das natürlich keine Strecken sind bei denen man 300Hm am Stück vernichten kann. Dazwischen gehts meistens dann doch ein wieder ein wenig hoch.....
Flo


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Dezember 2010)

Eher westlich orientieren würd ich sagen ....


----------



## Alexspeed (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte jetzt eher an östlich gedacht bei und oberhalb Donaustauf??? Der Weg nach Bischofsmais und zum großen Arber wären dann auch kürzer.

Hat jemand ne gute Karte mit Höhenlinien und Bergspitzen???


----------



## kovske (6. Dezember 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Eher westlich orientieren würd ich sagen ....



so is es.....


----------



## Feuerlocke (7. Dezember 2010)

kovske schrieb:


> so is es.....



yupp - Westen is am besten.


----------



## kovske (7. Dezember 2010)

Feuerlocke schrieb:


> yupp - Westen is am besten.



...und was sich reimt ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

